# long term gay & coke affair



## What? (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok, so I posted before that my H had 'fallen once' to receive a bj from a man. In fact he 'fell' to that man multiple times across a long period of time. He claims he was always wasted on drugs when it happened. My questions:
1. He knowingly went back again and again. Is he gay? (He swears he isn't and hates to think about it. I do believe that he hasn't done that again and that particular relationship is definitely over.) 
2. He loves butts. Does anyone here believe that he would be in this drugged out/recipient-only situation over a period of time and NOT go further with this guy? Like to HIS behind? 

Can't believe this is part of my life...
Help. Really need perspective please?


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

holy sh*t what a deal!

first: cocaine makes you horny, for anything. so the gayness, well, it's what was available at the time.

second: coke is used as a seductress.

third: make him get tested for std's. all of em. demand to see the results. hppa may not allow you access without his approval, but he must give you that.


----------



## What? (Sep 27, 2009)

This is very helpful. I've been so confused!

I knew this guy was after my H for a long time - looking back I wish I put my foot down earlier - just NEVER thought he'd go there.

He was in a really bad place and this guy - yes - he would do anything to seduce my H. And my H said that the Coke made him get hot.

SO you think that he did way more than receive a bj - multiple times - right???? But still might not be 'gay' just have been totally sexed up?


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

high risk sex and cocaine use often intersect.

addiction to cocaine sometimes leads to an individual doing things he/she would never do.

ever heard the term "coke w#0re???


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

nothing would make me recieve sex acts from another man, absolutely positively nothing. and i somewhat disagree with the coke/horny scenario, i think it works in the opposite and erection is difficult to achieve


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

mommy22 said:


> Are there other drugs that do cause a heightened drive?


i have NO idea :scratchhead:


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Well if marriage was a dating game show... I'm thinking if bachelor #1 is a gay coke addict, it's time to focus the questions on bachelor #2 and #3.


----------



## What? (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you everyone. Love to hear from more folks on this too?


----------



## adobesky (Sep 18, 2009)

Ecstasy is known for its horny effects...


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

okeydokie said:


> nothing would make me recieve sex acts from another man, absolutely positively nothing. and i somewhat disagree with the coke/horny scenario


really? nothing? how about a gun to your head, or one of your beloved? yeah, you'd give AND receive. not trying to be macabre, just to make a point. ask addicts of the fiend cocaine. they'll tell you the addiction is like being held hostage.


okeydokie said:


> i think it works in the opposite and erection is difficult to achieve


physically, it raises blood pressure for a short while. so maintaining an erection is pretty easy for a healthy man. the psychological effect is amazing. addicts spend the rest of their life trying to replicate the high. hence, the high risk behavior associated with coke.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

mommy22 said:


> Are there other drugs that do cause a heightened drive?


extasy, lsd, marijuana, alcohol, heroin, meth, phentermine, should i continue.

some are due to the effect of lowering inhibitions.


----------

